# Went into town with 4 children!



## Kerry (3 Aug 2012)

Well, as the title says I went into town today with our four children all on our bikes! Was our first time all together. I was rather stressed, but I coped and kept them all safe. We walked across a nasty roundabout, (which the cars actually stopped to allow us to cross!) and one really nasty junction in town. Also just worked out my 5 year old has clocked up 50miles this week on her own bike, bless her. What order would you reccomend us to travel? We have a 5, 7, 11 and 13 year old. Today I had 11yr old in front. Then the little ones. Me. And the 13 year old behind. Worked fairly well, but any better ideas would be much appreciated!. Thanks, Kerry


----------



## Andy_R (3 Aug 2012)

Communicator at the front, naughty one second, third can be any, confident rider at the back and you go backwards and forwards as needed (normally ride at the back so you can see everyone, but move to the front at junctions/pinch points/parked cars etc so you can see what's happening


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Aug 2012)

Well done you. I can't trust my youngest (7) on the open road just yet, so hats off to you. 
If I take my three youngest (12, 10 and 7) out, just quiet streets and cycle ways, I usually have the 10 and 12 year olds out in front and the 7 year old almost alongside me. I do get more twitchy if I have one behind me, but on the open roads it's probably easier to keep grouped together with atleast one behind.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Aug 2012)

I find motorists seem to be better behaved when there are mini-me's in tow.......maybe i should get them up to my big mileages quicker than planned !


----------



## Kerry (3 Aug 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. It's actually the 5yr old who encourages me to get out there and do it! She is loving it. I always have her just in front of me as she needs constant instructions. Our longest route so far was 12miles. Yesterday we did 10 and she was so proud that she cycled up all the hills without stopping. And I think you're right about motorists being better when they see children.


----------



## jackhandy (8 Aug 2012)

I reckon motorists are jolted into thinking mode when they realise that's real kids out there.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Aug 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I find motorists seem to be better behaved when there are mini-me's in tow.......maybe i should get them up to my big mileages quicker than planned !


 
SITD with a trailer


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Aug 2012)

Question is how many did you come back with?


----------

